# 06 Jetta Evap System Problem



## mikerhonda (May 20, 2011)

I have an 06 Jetta that is showing a code P0455-Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (no purge flow or large leak). During the first few miles of driving, I hear a tick-tick-tick-thump sound coming from the rear of the car that is not related to tires/engine/speed/etc. The thump sound is pretty loud. The tick-tick-tick sounds like some type of piston-actuated pump. After >10 miles or so of driving, these sounds stop. After putting gas in tank, car will not start without pumping gas pedal. When removing gas cap, there is no 'rush of air' sound. All of this started two weeks ago with no previous issues.

I know that the gas cap is one of the top items for this but the seal on the cap looks very good. In addition, the local Volkswagen parts department stated that they've never ordered one before for replacement. I’ve also heard that the charcoal canister may be the culprit. Also, up until this started happening, I did ‘overfill’ when I got gas and I’ve heard that this is could have something to do with what’s happening. I would REALLY prefer not to take it to the dealer or a mechanic-I’m pretty sure I can fix it myself.

Questions: What is the tick-tick-tick sound? Where is the charcoal canister on this car and how hard is it to replace? Is there a way that I can do a smoke test? What else could be the problem?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

My car makes that sound too, as well as my jetta and lady's gli. I think that is normal.Do you have a tune? I had the same problem and code before but it was due to a gas cap, and my seal looked fine too.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

how many miles are on the car? have you looked into the possibility of a bad fuel filter, or even a fuel pump? the sounds coming from the rear could be the pump, as its located under the rear passenger seat. if you have to pump the gas pedal to get it to start you may have a clogged filter or something within the fueling system.

sounds like you're going to need to take the car in to a shop for a diagnosis. doesn't mean you have to have them do the actual repair though. just pony up the cash to have it checked out then decide if its something you'll be able to repair yourself.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

The sound you hear is the LDP(leak detection pump) it pressurizes the tank to check for leaks.
I think theres a evap purge valve that sticks open or closed and causes the start up problem.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

N95 Purge Valve happened in my car and was replaced under warrenty :thumbup: I remember thinking my exhaust was tapping off something and always had the issues after a fill up


----------



## portuga101 (Apr 3, 2011)

ive got the same issue, ive ran a smoke test and i have a leak somewhere under the gas cap in one of the hoses but i havent gotten to fix it yet, my car also takes a while to start after u refuel it i gues it loses preasure


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah 100% the same issue I had. Hope your still under warrenty but if not I'll look for a part number on my reciept


----------



## portuga101 (Apr 3, 2011)

way over the warranty lol, i would appreciate it, was it expensive to do it?


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I have the same issue. I had it close to 2 years ago too and was still under warranty. They cleaned out a valve and got it working right again. I don’t want to take it in to have this done again so does anyone know how to clean this out at home? Where do I look to get to the canister and the valve back there to see if it is sticking? Thanks for any help that can be provided.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not sure if any of you guys have experienced this while filling up but a few times that Ive gotten gas, right when I start pumping it into the tank Ill hear this gurgling and the gas wants to come right back out. If I keep trying to pump it, itll just kick off right away and stop like the tank is full but its not. When I pull the nozzle out of my tank you can actually see some of the gas like bubbling right inside the hole and after maybe 10-15 secs it will eventually drain into the tank. I have no idea whats causing this but its not every time I fill up. Might of happend like 4 times over the whole time Ive had the car (alittle over 2 years). Anyone else ever has this happen to them?


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

I have not had any issues with pumping gas other than when I first start it after pumping, it stalls out once or twice before I can really get it going. I think I have some issue with a valve or something back there and how the pressure is building up. All the clicking makes me think it has to be the thing trying to open and close and the popping is happening because of this too. Sorry I can't be any help on the gas issue.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

how many miles are on the car? you may want to just replace the fuel filter and see if it helps...it's a cheap part and takes 15-20 minutes to do. otherwise the ticking sounds like your fuel pump trying to prime, as it is located under your rear passenger seat. unfortunately it could be a bad fuel pump as well. i'd replace the filter and see if it helps, and if not then you may just have to take it in to a shop for diagnosis...


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

Would a bad fuel filter cause an evap system leak?


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I've been having the exact same issue as mentioned above. After scanning I decided to replace the gas cap. It's cheap, and it was pretty nasty so I figured I might as well. I cleared the code, but it returned the next day.

Around this time my 07 Rabbit rolled 100k so I did all kinds of maintenance on it. Among the tune up was replacing the fuel filter. The fuel filter was definitely clogged up with something, fuel sprayed everywhere during removal. And a quick blow through the intake side proved restriction. I was hoping that the clogged fuel filter was throwing the code, so I cleared it again.

The tune up seemed to have cured the rough idle. And everything seemed normal until a couple days later the gas cap light came on, and a couple hours later the CEL came on. Same code. Overall the car runs better but it won't start after filling up. And to my surprise yesterday gas overflowed while I was filling it up.

My dad has a shop with leak detection tools, but I haven't had the time to make it out there. I'm thinking I'm just going to stop by the stealership till then and get a replacement valve since they are only around $20. Also, I would imagine I have to replace the charcoal canister now that the fuel tank overflowed :banghead:

Just wondering what others have found that hasn't been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

my girls 2.5 has been doing the same for a while now does anyone know if a recall was put out for these cars cause it seems to be a lot of people are having the same issues


----------



## K8DizzleMK4 (Jun 20, 2011)

*RE: Evap System Problem*

My car threw a p0441 (evap code) and won't start without pumping the gas pedal, as well. I've replaced the gas cap (wishful thinking) and the evap purge valve (easy to do) but the CEL popped right back on the next day. 

I'm thinking it's now the charcoal canister. Has to be right? I can access through trunk im assuming?? Anyone replaced one? Know the process? Just ordered one and it's en route...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

My issue, too. Anybody solve this one yet?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

New purge valve fixed my issues...


----------



## IAMBRIANJOHANSEN (Oct 3, 2012)

The Pcv valve on these yaks are troublesome and can cause all kinds of leaks. start there and work your way back. An oil catch can ultimately fixed my evap problem. There expensive but worth it.


----------



## mvpjetta (Apr 8, 2012)

*Hello Friend*

Hey man , Whats going on . I have a few questions hope you don't mind , did you ever ended up fixing your issues? Did you figured out exactly what the issue was? How much did it cost? I am starting to experience the same issues. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right Direction and help a fellow Jetta Brother as well. I will gladly appreciate the information you can provide. I'm planning to visit the Mechanic this week. So I want to prepare my self for the Damage in the pocket.

Well Thanks for anything you can help me with. 

Luis.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Purge valve for every single one of these issues...When they go just a little youll get a small leak. 

When they blow out, large leak, theyre junk and we replace them across all platforms all day. 

Part is like 40 bux or something and on the front of the manifold. We use a vacuum pump to check operation.


----------



## dennisahiggins (Oct 7, 2013)

*Perge valve on a 06 jetta*

Donjuan....can you give me some specifics so I can buy the right part.
thanks...Dennis


----------



## Chubdub (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, it's been weeks of searching, finally found you. The thread that explains it all! I've been having all the symptoms previously discussed above, gurgling in the back, high idle, trouble starting after fill up, cel and gas cap light. In the next week or so I'll be trying to fix the problem with a new gas cap, fuel filter and purge valve. If I'm not successful with those after there diagnosing period, I'll move on to the fuel pump and charcoal canister. I'll update here with the results, since this seems to be a prevalent problem with aging 2.5l's.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Chubdub said:


> Wow, it's been weeks of searching, finally found you. The thread that explains it all! I've been having all the symptoms previously discussed above, gurgling in the back, high idle, trouble starting after fill up, cel and gas cap light. In the next week or so I'll be trying to fix the problem with a new gas cap, fuel filter and purge valve. If I'm not successful with those after there diagnosing period, I'll move on to the fuel pump and charcoal canister. I'll update here with the results, since this seems to be a prevalent problem with aging 2.5l's.


start with the purge valve and give it a week after clearing any codes. most likely, it's all you'll need.

you never want to complicate a diagnostic scenario by swapping multiple components at one time.


----------



## Chubdub (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok just got the new purge valve in. $40+$3(clamps)+10min install=painless. No cel yet from a 5min drive home from O'Reilly, where I did the install. Lol will update in a week or so, or when the cel comes back on.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

cool. good luck...


----------



## Chubdub (Jan 1, 2012)

So the purge valve fixed it for me. It really boggles me that something that had a lot of problems was such an easy fix!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

it's nice when repairs are cheap and easy.


----------



## megdenbel (Oct 21, 2014)

*Jetta*

I have been having the same issues. Does anyone know if this has been recalled?


----------



## MrCanuck (Nov 3, 2014)

*Same issues for me*

I am having the same issue with the gas cap light coming on, then after that, the engine light comes on. Replaced the gas cap and purge valve, but it didn't fix it. Not sure what to try next.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

MrCanuck said:


> I am having the same issue with the gas cap light coming on, then after that, the engine light comes on. Replaced the gas cap and purge valve, but it didn't fix it. *Not sure what to try next.*


vagcom: EVAP measuring blocks: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/070-079.html


----------



## Hazard27 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Have the same problem.*

Just wondering if you figured it out?y wife's car going through same crap. Charcoal filter? Fuel pump? Dang! So frustrating! Thank you!


----------



## MrCanuck (Nov 3, 2014)

Good luck bud. I took it to 3 different Volkswagen shops and none of them could figure out the issue. Start with the purge valve (as it's one of the cheapest places to start). A lot of people have had luck with changing the purge valve (I was not one of them). I ended up selling the car 2 months ago. I hope it's an easy fix for you bud. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## go2sssmith (Aug 11, 2016)

*Great description sounds like I have similar Evap problem 2006 Jetta 2.5*

To anyone still reading this thread:

Experiencing similar sounds from my Jetta, did anyone check under the chassis when hearing these sounds? It seems that the plastic gas tank is shrinking and expanding while the sounds are going on. Anyone else have a similar problem and solution for my 10 year old Jetta?


----------



## dsroka80503 (Oct 11, 2016)

Chubdub said:


> Ok just got the new purge valve in. $40+$3(clamps)+10min install=painless. No cel yet from a 5min drive home from O'Reilly, where I did the install. Lol will update in a week or so, or when the cel comes back on.


Old thread but a question. I was sitting in emission line, of all places, with my window down. I heard what sounded like little pieces of metal falling to the ground and the gas cap light came on. The sound came from the front of the car, I am wondering if it was this valve not operating. I should have checked the code before I erased it but I was in line to get it checked so I just wiped the code. Light went out and passed emissions. :thumbup: Has anyone heard this noise? The noise and the light certainly seemed to be related. I initially thought it was something that fell out of my brake, but there was nothing on the ground or hanging.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Vacuum is needed to operate the LDP. Pulls on the diaphragm and spring. Vacuum cuts off and diaphragm moves and makes pressure in the tank. I'd say the LDP is bad. Only sold as a unit. To test pull vacuum on the LDP and to reproduce the issue. 

Automated response from my phone.


----------



## mikerhonda (May 20, 2011)

I know this post is old but replacing the purge valve fixed the issue.


----------

